# 紧急求救！！！!对文件系统有研究的高手过

## whblackhorse

昨天，同学要装gentoo,但他的机器比较慢,现在又没有时间编译

我就想了个办法把我的硬盘挂到他的机器上,然后启动到我的一个后备系统下

再把我的主系统cp -a全拷给他(我们的硬件配置差不多)

挂好硬盘,设好jumper,顺利进入系统,我的盘是/dev/hda他的是hdb,hdb5是要设成swap分区的,我就mkswap /dev/hdb5,但敲成了/dev/hda5,一字之差,我后悔啊(hda5是我的主系统分区啊)

我想数据应该还没丢吧,只是一秒钟的事,mkswap就做完了

有什么方法恢复吗？

btw 有没有谁知道mkswap的实现？我想看一下源码，thx

欲哭无泪啊Last edited by whblackhorse on Wed Dec 22, 2004 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hauser

應該是沒得救了。吸取教訓吧，一個是使用mkfs，fdisk，rm -rf之類的指令要格外小心；二是要做好系統備份(最好是備份到光碟上，我以前就試過一次硬碟突然間給燒壞了  :Sad:  )，怕就怕這一類的無法修復的事故啊。

----------

## EricHsu

标题中的叹号个数与你的问题得以解决的可能性并非成正比关系, 以后发贴请尽量避免使用叹号, 谢谢.

发贴指引

----------

## ldh168

呵呵，最重要的在于备份，我因分区经常改来改去造成分区表损坏不是一次两次了，更倒霉的是前两天我的hdb坏了（IBM腾龙三代），数据也全没了，所以备份非常重要。

----------

## qing

改过来。。。你什么文件系统。。。然后。。。fsck.xxx

试试。。。

是二进制程序的比较麻烦。。。所以。。。我建议大家

把gentoo 跟数据文件分开放。。。。让它们放在不同的分区。。。就算

以后不

小心给rm 等。。。马上fsck.xxxx也是可以恢复的。。。。

-----------------------------------

这里面有个重要的问题是。。。。数据是数据。。。这个最重要。。。

那个gentoo不重要吧。。。就算over了。。也可以用packages.iso

来重新安装就是了。。。

----------

## EricHsu

我买了刻录机, 基本每月一次 stage4 整系统备份.

名言: 没有备份的数据是无意义的数据.

//comfort

----------

## qing

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 我买了刻录机, 基本每月一次 stage4 整系统备份.
> 
> 名言: 没有备份的数据是无意义的数据.
> 
> //comfort

 

我指的数据是。。。像电影。。书籍  音乐。。等等。。。

不是gentoo本身。。。当然。。。对你需要的源代码也包含在内。。。

----------

## Hauser

我覺得兩者都重要。資料是平時用電腦慢慢累積的東西，當然要小心保存啦，備份系統則是因為Gentoo的安裝設置比較費時，所以不能偷懶啊。

----------

## whblackhorse

 *qing wrote:*   

> 改过来。。。你什么文件系统。。。然后。。。fsck.xxx
> 
> 试试。。。
> 
> 是二进制程序的比较麻烦。。。所以。。。我建议大家
> ...

 ext3的分区格式

我试过fsck了不行 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# fsck.ext3 /dev/hda5
> 
> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
> 
> Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
> ...

 本想备份的，但盘上空间不够，自己又没有刻录机

谁知。。。。。。。

哀

----------

## qing

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 我覺得兩者都重要。資料是平時用電腦慢慢累積的東西，當然要小心保存啦，備份系統則是因為Gentoo的安裝設置比較費時，所以不能偷懶啊。

 

我是用GRP安装的。。里面有gnome kde. fluxbox .xfce 等。。这些

是不再需要下载编译的。。。。做备份的可以就是你需要的其它包。。。

可以用emerge 来打包。。。保存。。这些节省很多备份需要的空间啊。。。

----------

## Hauser

你們的硬碟空間如此拮据？

我的系統接近4G，做了完全備份可以擺到2張光碟上。好處是系統給照了像一樣，出了什麼事還原之後無需做任何額外的設置。  :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

en, 个人经验, 2 G 多的系统 (功能已经很完备) 打个 stage4 的 .tar.bz2 包就刚好能刻到一张 700M 的光盘里.

----------

## Hauser

有時候難以控制啊，東西越裝越多。  :Embarassed: 

不過我另有一個較小的系統，現在系統的前身，算是我的stage4吧，可以擺到重制的700M的LiveCD上。  :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

我装每一个软件都做笔记, 这样可以跟踪自己都往系统里塞了什么东西, 尤其是当前 portage 暂时不支持反向依赖 (reverse dependencies) 处理的情况下, 自己做记录跟踪包的依赖关系还是有好处的, unmerge 的时候可以把系统清得干净些  :Wink: 

我现在学乖了, 这次重装就在基本系统 (装完内核, 添加完帐号, 设置好一些基本的服务) 完成之后就打了一个 stage4 的 minimal 包 (249 M). 它将成为我以后任何 "重新开始" 的基础  :Smile: 

Edit: typo.

----------

## Hauser

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 自己做记录跟踪包的依赖关系还是有好处的, unmerge 的时候可以把系统清得干净些 

 

這個可以用"emerge depclean"，完了再"revdep-rebuild"，當然前提是使用portage方法正確，比如不要直接"emerge xxxx.ebuild"等。

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 我现在学乖了, 这次重装就在基本系统 (装完内核, 添加完帐号, 设置好一些基本的服务) 完成之后就打了一个 stage4 的 minimal 包 (249 M). 它将成为我以后任何 "重新开始" 的基础 
> 
> 

 

我那個小系統的備份也是出於這樣的考慮，不過我的系統大一點，包括了XFCE4，Firefox和OpenOffice。  :Smile: 

----------

## qing

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 我装每一个软件都做笔记, 这样可以跟踪自己都往系统里塞了什么东西, 尤其是当前 portage 暂时不支持反向依赖 (reverse dependencies) 处理的情况下, 自己做记录跟踪包的依赖关系还是有好处的, unmerge 的时候可以把系统清得干净些 
> 
> 我现在学乖了, 这次重装就在基本系统 (装完内核, 添加完帐号, 设置好一些基本的服务) 完成之后就打了一个 stage4 的 minimal 包 (249 M). 它将成为我以后任何 "重新开始" 的基础 
> 
> Edit: typo.

 

如何做笔记呢？？

没有很好的脚本管这事吗？？

----------

## lit40

 *Quote:*   

> 如何做笔记呢？？ 
> 
> 没有很好的脚本管这事吗？？

 你可以用笔来记下来吧,呵呵  :Smile: 

----------

## qing

 *lit40 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   如何做笔记呢？？ 
> 
> 没有很好的脚本管这事吗？？ 你可以用笔来记下来吧,呵呵 

 

难道不能这样。。。输入文件吗？？

emerge xxx >> install.txt

----------

## Hauser

 *qing wrote:*   

>  *lit40 wrote:*    *Quote:*   如何做笔记呢？？ 
> 
> 没有很好的脚本管这事吗？？ 你可以用笔来记下来吧,呵呵  
> 
> 难道不能这样。。。输入文件吗？？
> ...

 

Try this：  # emerge -pv packagename | tee >> install.txt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 這個可以用"emerge depclean"，完了再"revdep-rebuild"，當然前提是使用portage方法正確，比如不要直接"emerge xxxx.ebuild"等。
> 
> 

 

emerge depclean 不够聪明, 像我现在 emerge -p depclean, 它竟然列出了 grub, hoho... 还是自己跟踪好一些, 而 emerge -p depclean 的结果仅供自己参考, 不过, 最根本的办法还是养成良好的习惯, 别乱装东西, 且熟练掌握 portage 的各个工具  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 我那個小系統的備份也是出於這樣的考慮，不過我的系統大一點，包括了XFCE4，Firefox和OpenOffice。 

 

我正在打磨现在的系统, 过些天满意了就再打一个 stage4 的包, 现在只装了 XFCE 4.2 RC2 (出来了哦), 和 gnome-light.

----------

## EricHsu

 *lit40 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   如何做笔记呢？？ 
> 
> 没有很好的脚本管这事吗？？ 你可以用笔来记下来吧,呵呵 

 

YES! 我的 gentoo 手写笔记做了一大堆, 经过这么多年的计算机生涯, 终于认清一点: 这世界上最可靠的资料记录方式就是钢笔 (炭素墨水) 加白纸,  :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try this：  # emerge -pv packagename | tee >> install.txt 

 

我两种方式都用:

1. 有一个专门的目录 emerge-log/ 里面放了每一次: emerge -pv [pkg] 的信息

2. 还有钢笔手稿记录

负责的男人都要做好 "安全措施"  :Laughing: 

----------

## whblackhorse

研究了一个多星期,查了许多资料

终于搞定了

有时间写个总结

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *whblackhorse wrote:*   

> 研究了一个多星期,查了许多资料
> 
> 终于搞定了
> 
> 有时间写个总结
> ...

 

Really?! 数据都救回来了?? 先恭喜!!

赶紧的, 把要点大纲先 post 出来! 然后慢慢添加内容!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meteozwh

我这里emerge -p depclean工作得很好，实际上，我的体会是如果以前没用过emerge depclean，第一次用的时候一定要小心，利用第一次用的机会把该保留的软件包放到/var/lib/portage/world中，之后就可以高枕无忧了。我已经用了大半年emerge depclean了，没有任何问题

BTW，虽然有拍马匹之嫌，但我还是忍不住说，版主真是敬业啊，惭愧。我这一段时间特别忙，一直没上来过，一上来就看到n篇版主自己写的总结。以后一定会抽空常来的。

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

>  *Hauser wrote:*   
> 
> 這個可以用"emerge depclean"，完了再"revdep-rebuild"，當然前提是使用portage方法正確，比如不要直接"emerge xxxx.ebuild"等。
> 
>  
> ...

 

----------

## EricHsu

 *meteozwh wrote:*   

> 我这里emerge -p depclean工作得很好，实际上，我的体会是如果以前没用过emerge depclean，第一次用的时候一定要小心，利用第一次用的机会把该保留的软件包放到/var/lib/portage/world中，之后就可以高枕无忧了。我已经用了大半年emerge depclean了，没有任何问题
> 
> 

 

应该是我自己的问题, 之前那个系统装得比较乱, 现在对 portage 了解多了, 手脚也干净, 今天就 emerge depclean 了两次, 很好! (恩, 和 portage 的功能在不断完善也应该有关系 :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW，虽然有拍马匹之嫌，但我还是忍不住说，版主真是敬业啊，惭愧。我这一段时间特别忙，一直没上来过，一上来就看到n篇版主自己写的总结。以后一定会抽空常来的。
> 
> 

 

欢迎有空常来! 本质上总结是为自己而写的, 我脑袋记性不佳, 习惯把东西都写文档里, 然后脑子里存个索引. 写出来是想着或许对别人也有点用处  :Wink: 

另外, 谢谢赞赏, 尽本份, 努力做个好 "waiter". 且, 我是属猴的, 无需避嫌  :Laughing: 

----------

## whblackhorse

教育网+代理是我的现状

没好的代理, 发一次帖差不多要20分钟

我把它放到linuxsir了,这是链接

声明: 这份帖还没有最终完成, 而且现在所写的这么多肯定有错误, 有时间我会完善并扩展

----------

